# I am getting fat to undergo fat graft into orbital rims



## Lorsss (Aug 28, 2022)

Yesterday I had a consultation with a local cosmetic doctor to undergo orbital rim fat graft.

The problem of positive/negative orbital vector, also known as "_under eye support_" or "_lower orbital rim_" is a much discussed topic in PSL. Most of orbital rim information present in PSL comes from articles of dr. Yaremchuck *[1]* and dr. Taban *[2]*
The topic of orbital rims is referred in normie plastic surgery as "_tear through_" *[3]* or "_under eye hollowness_" and is is often treated with dermal fillers.

Having orbital hollowness is related to having dark circles under eyes. Luckily, when the orbital hollowness is treated with implants, fillers or fat grafts, the dark circles are improved and possibly disappear.
It has been argued that fat graft is better than implants to fix dark circles. In fact dark circles are caused by the dark color of the orbit muscle; grafted fat is inserted between the skin and the muscle so it hides the dark color

Recently I came to the conclusion that fat graft has many pros compared to orbital rim implant, first of all the price:
Doctor asked me 600 euros for one procedure of fat graft meanwhile the cost of a custom 3D-designed rim implant is around 13'000 euros in my country.
Other pros include a faster recover from the procedure and no risk of infection for fat graft.
In case the fat graft has an excessive relapse, i.e. fat is reabsorbed, one may undergo a second procedure and get the result he wants.


Taban himself also mentioned fat graft as solution to tear through holowness


Spoiler












With state-of-the-art techniques of fat grafting, the procedure is much safer and leads to better results. It is has been argued that fat grafts may leave skin bumps as side effect, however this case is very rare and bumps are reabsorbed eventually.
For me it's time to fill theese hollow orbitals. I would undergo the fat graft now, but doctor told me my current gym-maxed body has too low bodyfat and there is no possible donor fat in my belly or legs.
Therefore I will start bulking and get the orbital fat graft in early October, I will keep you updated..
Fat graft gains will remain even after I cut my weight next summer


----------



## Jacob Hate (Aug 28, 2022)

Wouldn't getting fat in theory already do that for you


----------



## Lorsss (Aug 28, 2022)

Jacob Hate said:


> Wouldn't getting fat in theory already do that for you



maybe but that would give me a fat face and a fat body too.
I will lose weight 3 months after the fat graft, when results stabilyze


----------



## StuffedFrog (Aug 28, 2022)

600 dollars what state are you in


----------



## Jacob Hate (Aug 28, 2022)

Lorsss said:


> maybe but that would give me a fat face and a fat body too.
> I will lose weight 3 months after the fat graft, when results stabilyze


dude why would you get fat to get like 1ml of fat injected under your eyes i couldn't think of anything more low IQ. you don't even need fat grafts dude you need steroids, infraorbital implants, and jaw surgery what drugs are you on.


----------



## Lorsss (Aug 28, 2022)

StuffedFrog said:


> 600 dollars what state are you in


Northern Italy


----------



## epictroll (Aug 28, 2022)

High IQ chad. Fat grass are incredibly underrated.



They look a million times more natural to me than fillers. I can always tell when someone has had fillers done because the skin around the area looks very "hard" and "raised". I would say the same about implants to be honest. Fat looks so natural.


----------



## epictroll (Aug 28, 2022)

another one


----------



## Oberyn (Aug 28, 2022)

epictroll said:


> High IQ chad. Fat grass are incredibly underrated.
> 
> 
> 
> They look a million times more natural to me than fillers. I can always tell when someone has had fillers done because the skin around the area looks very "hard" and "raised". I would say the same about implants to be honest. Fat looks so natural.



women /=/ men 

imo infraorbital implant mogs. However, it's still better than doing nothing.


----------



## StuffedFrog (Aug 28, 2022)

Lorsss said:


> Northern Italy


fucking u.s fucking money pinchers asking for 2000 usd for this shit man


----------



## Lorsss (Aug 28, 2022)

StuffedFrog said:


> fucking u.s fucking money pinchers asking for 2000 usd for this shit man



in USA the average net salary is 60k (*source**)*
in Italy the average net salary is 18k (*source*)

If the 600 euros for italy and 2000 euros for USA were correct as average price and if and average net salaries are correct, then italians and amerians have the same purchasing power on fat grafts


----------



## StuffedFrog (Aug 28, 2022)

Lorsss said:


> in USA the average net salary is 60k (*source**)*
> in Italy the average net salary is 18k (*source*)
> 
> If the 600 euros for italy and 2000 euros for USA were correct as average price and if and average net salaries are correct, then italians and amerians have the same purchasing power on fat grafts


fuck that


----------



## Corleone (Aug 28, 2022)

Lorsss said:


> Yesterday I had a consultation with a local cosmetic doctor to undergo orbital rim fat graft.
> 
> The problem of positive/negative orbital vector, also known as "_under eye support_" or "_lower orbital rim_" is a much discussed topic in PSL. Most of orbital rim information present in PSL comes from articles of dr. Yaremchuck *[1]* and dr. Taban *[2]*
> The topic of orbital rims is referred in normie plastic surgery as "_tear through_" *[3]* or "_under eye hollowness_" and is is often treated with dermal fillers.
> ...


I pray for you that this works. I have the same subhuman panda eyes


----------



## LightSkinNoob (Aug 28, 2022)

Infraorbital malar mogs slightly but the price diffrence is outrageous, I understand you opting for fat grafting, I’m considering fat grafting for the upper eyelid.


----------



## Lorsss (Aug 29, 2022)

LightSkinNoob said:


> Infraorbital malar mogs slightly but the price diffrence is outrageous, I understand you opting for fat grafting, I’m considering fat grafting for the upper eyelid.


in my specific case, I already have good cheekbones so I do not need an implant which both covers orbital rim and malar bone.

Yeah the implant/fat graft price difference is outrageous. Imagine paying 13k for an implant and not being satisfied of the result.
I know a guy who underwent orbital rim implant in New York but was disappointed by the result so he underwent rim implants again with Eppley.


----------



## AlexBrown84 (Aug 31, 2022)

I’m getting this I hate being subhuman


----------



## bigjuicy (Aug 31, 2022)

goodluck with the ascension


----------



## Corleone (Sep 1, 2022)

AlexBrown84 said:


> I’m getting this I hate being subhuman


make a thread about it instead of hiding it like the chin-implant.


----------



## heighmaxxerxd (Sep 1, 2022)

Lorsss said:


> Yesterday I had a consultation with a local cosmetic doctor to undergo orbital rim fat graft.
> 
> The problem of positive/negative orbital vector, also known as "_under eye support_" or "_lower orbital rim_" is a much discussed topic in PSL. Most of orbital rim information present in PSL comes from articles of dr. Yaremchuck *[1]* and dr. Taban *[2]*
> The topic of orbital rims is referred in normie plastic surgery as "_tear through_" *[3]* or "_under eye hollowness_" and is is often treated with dermal fillers.
> ...


just get implants pussy


----------



## thereallegend (Sep 1, 2022)

heighmaxxerxd said:


> just get implants pussy


way more risky aesthetically


----------



## Lorsss (Sep 1, 2022)

heighmaxxerxd said:


> just get implants pussy



> outrageously cheaper price
> faster recover
> no risk of infection
> normie procedure with expectable results on soft tissue
> unlike implants, fat graft solve dark circles

no way rim implants can mog rim fat grafts


----------



## lungisani (Sep 1, 2022)

Don't do that. An implant is better. Fat is very unpredictable when transported on the face. It can bubble and sag.


----------



## 5ft1 (Sep 1, 2022)

lungisani said:


> Don't do that. An implant is better. Fat is very unpredictable when transported on the face. It can bubble and sag.


Heard that happening with tear trough FILLER, but not fat grafts


----------



## Deleted member 5892 (Sep 1, 2022)

Ive seen good fat grafting results for the infraorbital region but almost no good custom implant results
So I support your decision


----------



## 5ft1 (Sep 1, 2022)

wannalooksmax said:


> Ive seen good fat grafting results for the infraorbital region but almost no good custom implant results
> So I support your decision


I think fat grafts affects the lower eyelid as well. In many results it's been straightened or raised. Meanwhile with orbital implants you always have to do cantho with it to see a change to your eye shape


----------



## Lorsss (Sep 2, 2022)

lungisani said:


> Don't do that. An implant is better. Fat is very unpredictable when transported on the face. It can bubble and sag.


another reason to choose fat graft is that fat graft for orbital hollowness is inserted below the skin, in contrast to implants which is inserted below the muscle and on the bone surface.

Fat inserted below the skin makes it possible to reduce dark circles under the eyes, and this is a cool thing for my case

As regards bubbles/bumps visible on skin after fat graft, this happens rarely and bumps are temporary.
Fat grafting techniques have improved in last years, there exist micro fat extractions which minimize risk of bubbles and optimizes a homogeneous predictable result


----------



## sebsyx (Sep 2, 2022)

mirin


----------



## Jade (Sep 7, 2022)

thereallegend said:


> way more risky aesthetically


I don't agree with this 100%. You see, fat is not dissolvable like chemical fillers are, and on top of it, fat is NOT controllable and will migrate too. Fat can look good when everything is done correctly, but it will migrate, dissolve and act how it wants to.

When implants are done correctly, they will not migrate or act weirdly. 

There are pros and cons, of course.

I am one of the lucky ones who loves his cheek implants. I think I see your point, though. ✌️


----------



## Gargamel (Sep 7, 2022)

Is there risk of blindness much like with fillers?

I assume it won't be great if the doc makes a mistake and injects your orbital veins with fat?


----------



## Corleone (Sep 13, 2022)

@Lorsss any updates?


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (Sep 15, 2022)

Oberyn said:


> women /=/ men
> 
> imo infraorbital implant mogs. However, it's still better than doing nothing.


i doubt that people can get away with infra implants only without other soft procedures


----------



## Oberyn (Sep 15, 2022)

Tallooksmaxxer said:


> i doubt that people can get away with infra implants only without other soft procedures


wdym? depends on the person. i'd get away tbh that's all i need


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (Sep 15, 2022)

Oberyn said:


> wdym? depends on the person. i'd get away tbh that's all i need


You get it infras for luxury, if you had tear throughs it wouldnt do shit much on its own


----------



## Oberyn (Sep 15, 2022)

Tallooksmaxxer said:


> You get it infras for luxury, if you had tear throughs it wouldnt do shit much on its own


It does man. It’s the best way to get rid off tear throughs.


----------



## Pagnonisavemyeyes (Oct 20, 2022)

Oberyn said:


> women /=/ men
> 
> imo infraorbital implant mogs. However, it's still better than doing nothing.


Why do you believe this?


----------



## Lorsss (Oct 21, 2022)

Pagnonisavemyeyes said:


> Why do you believe this?


old school theories from lookism "muh solid bone is everything"
Harsh truth is that a super expensive 3D-designed solid implant will not solve your dark circles under eyes, while soft fat will.


----------



## Zenturio (Oct 21, 2022)

epictroll said:


> High IQ chad. Fat grass are incredibly underrated.
> 
> 
> 
> They look a million times more natural to me than fillers. I can always tell when someone has had fillers done because the skin around the area looks very "hard" and "raised". I would say the same about implants to be honest. Fat looks so natural.



if I dm you can you tell me if I need this shit


----------



## Tasty17 (Oct 21, 2022)

Jade said:


> I don't agree with this 100%. You see, fat is not dissolvable like chemical fillers are, and on top of it, fat is NOT controllable and will migrate too. Fat can look good when everything is done correctly, but it will migrate, dissolve and act how it wants to.
> 
> When implants are done correctly, they will not migrate or act weirdly.
> 
> ...


Why should fat migrate? Does your facial fat migrate somewhere else? Any proof for your claims? Fat cells attach and shouldn’t migrate?


----------



## Tasty17 (Oct 21, 2022)

“*No.* *Fat cells cannot migrate or move from one area to another*. If they survive after being injected, it is only because they have become attached to their blood supply which is keeping them alive.”


----------



## Lorsss (Oct 22, 2022)

Zenturio said:


> if I dm you can you tell me if I need this shit


sure


----------



## Lorsss (Oct 22, 2022)

date of my fat graft will be 7th November


----------



## politically correct (Nov 5, 2022)

Jacob Hate said:


> Wouldn't getting fat in theory already do that for you


the whole point of having hollow under eyes is theres a lack of fat cells under the eyes, hence theres nothing to grow once you start overeating...


----------



## politically correct (Nov 5, 2022)

Lorsss said:


> in USA the average net salary is 60k (*source**)*
> in Italy the average net salary is 18k (*source*)
> 
> If the 600 euros for italy and 2000 euros for USA were correct as average price and if and average net salaries are correct, then italians and amerians have the same purchasing power on fat grafts


which italian surgeon are you going to?


----------



## Youneedanewbakerbro (Nov 5, 2022)

Lorsss said:


> Yesterday I had a consultation with a local cosmetic doctor to undergo orbital rim fat graft.
> 
> The problem of positive/negative orbital vector, also known as "_under eye support_" or "_lower orbital rim_" is a much discussed topic in PSL. Most of orbital rim information present in PSL comes from articles of dr. Yaremchuck *[1]* and dr. Taban *[2]*
> The topic of orbital rims is referred in normie plastic surgery as "_tear through_" *[3]* or "_under eye hollowness_" and is is often treated with dermal fillers.
> ...


Most definitely need that surgery 100 percent my shit is horrible they always said my eyeballs where sticking out my face


----------



## Ada Mustang (Nov 5, 2022)

Lorsss said:


> sure
> 
> View attachment 1918553


Bro, will this surgery make me look like morph on the right?









I plan to maximize my eye area like in described post below:








Eye Area Maxing with 2 PROCEDURES ???


I figured out i can make my eye area better with just 2 procedures which is cheap and legit looksmax The left picture is resting eye area, the right picture is eye whose eyelids are pulled like shown in picture The right outcome is clearly a 1% eye area, with some softmaxing of course... I...




looksmax.org


----------



## Lorsss (Nov 5, 2022)

Ada Mustang said:


> Bro, will this surgery make me look like morph on the right?
> 
> View attachment 1937476
> View attachment 1937484
> ...



*the surgery will make you look better than the morph because the edited image is not simulating properly a positive orbital vector

this is a gallery of pictures of mine to give you all the idea of how my hollow orbitals appear. Depending on lighting, tear though could be very visible (low lighting or lighting coming from a side) or completely hidden (direct frontal light). The gallery contains poses and lightings for which tear through and under eye hollowness is the most visible*



























*here is a OG post of mine about orbital rims*










Can someone actually explain what good under eye support is?


Title, also give pictures examples of good and bad under eye support.




looksmax.org





*this is my last saturday night as rimcel, on Monday doctors are going to liposuck kilograms of fat from my butt to skim it and then inject into my face*


----------



## Tobias Fünke (Nov 5, 2022)

Lorsss said:


> *the surgery will make you look better than the morph because the edited image is not simulating properly a positive orbital vector
> 
> this is a gallery of pictures of mine to give you all the idea of how my hollow orbitals appear. Depending on lighting, tear though could be very visible (low lighting or lighting coming from a side) or completely hidden (direct frontal light). The gallery contains poses and lightings for which tear through and under eye hollowness is the most visible*
> 
> ...


This is the procedure that will most ascend you tbh. The undereye hollowness is prominent. Best of luck with it.


----------



## zeek (Nov 10, 2022)

Bump for results


----------



## Lorsss (Nov 10, 2022)

zeek said:


> Bump for results



orbital rims are thick as they should be, but we have to wait one month to see how much of the grafted fat survives. (if you do not grasp a lot about fat grafting, after the procedure a fraction of fat cells are going to die and be absorbed by human body within the first weeks, while the rest of fat cells (70-80%) remains permanently. The survived fat cells are affected by weight gain and weight loss of our body so these cells may shrink or enlarge a little while we change our bodyfat)










Here I wanted to report how liposuction involved pain and hurt beyond my expectations.
In order to obtain donor fat, the two doctors pierced my belly in two points with the cannula and scraped my six-pack to remove all the fat present. The process lasted half an hour and was done without general anesthesia. Local aneshtesia was performed but it did not placate at all the discomfort of having a pierce of iron scraping inside my belly. I mean, this made me wonder how normies can bear this torture and I asked doctos if it happens that someone passes out during the liposuction, they ansewered yes. Luckily for me I was focusing on my cosmetic improvement and I did not think too much about the pain.

The advange of liposuction is that fat will not grow anymore in that area so I will be able to show off a six-pack not matter bodyfat. Indeed, even if the fat graft fails with grafted fat cells dying out in one month, I will console myself with the fact I spent this money for a "six-pack surgery"


----------



## zeek (Nov 10, 2022)

go


Lorsss said:


> orbital rims are thick as they should be, but we have to wait one month to see how much of the grafted fat survives. (if you do not grasp a lot about fat grafting, after the procedure a fraction of fat cells are going to die and be absorbed by human body within the first weeks, while the rest of fat cells (70-80%) remains permanently. The survived fat cells are affected by weight gain and weight loss of our body so these cells may shrink or enlarge a little while we change our bodyfat)
> 
> View attachment 1944615
> View attachment 1944624
> ...


good shit bro

do you know the total amount of fat injected into your face?

certainly will be a net positive in the end


----------



## Lorsss (Nov 10, 2022)

zeek said:


> go
> 
> good shit bro
> 
> ...



doctors drained a lot of liquid from my belly, then they put it inside the machine which then skimmed 5ml of best-quality fat, corresponding to five filler vials I think.

After the procedure a little fat was left over and was thrown away, because I did not want to inject some other area.


----------



## zeek (Nov 10, 2022)

Lorsss said:


> doctors drained a lot of liquid from my belly, then they put it inside the machine which then skimmed 5ml of best-quality fat, corresponding to five filler vials I think.
> 
> After the procedure a little fat was left over and was thrown away, because I did not want to inject some other area.


interesting, I would have expected a bit more, but good as it won't be overdone.


----------



## Lorsss (Nov 10, 2022)

zeek said:


> certainly will be a net positive in the end



yeah, in the worst case one just has to do a second session of fat grafting, and this is still much cheaper and requires less recovery than orbital implants


----------



## Lorsss (Nov 10, 2022)

zeek said:


> interesting, I would have expected a bit more, but good as it won't be overdone.



A friend of mine underwent orbital fat grafting and his doctor injected approximately the double of the fat which was injected to me. My assumption is that his doctor knew he was using fat of lesser quality which has higher reabsorbtion rate so his doctor injected much more. (maybe his doctor used love handles fat which has lesser quality, maybe the fat culture machine was of less quality), otherwise doctors of my clinic are just scammers who inject less to make me to pay a second session 😅


----------



## Zenturio (Nov 10, 2022)

Lorsss said:


> orbital rims are thick as they should be, but we have to wait one month to see how much of the grafted fat survives. (if you do not grasp a lot about fat grafting, after the procedure a fraction of fat cells are going to die and be absorbed by human body within the first weeks, while the rest of fat cells (70-80%) remains permanently. The survived fat cells are affected by weight gain and weight loss of our body so these cells may shrink or enlarge a little while we change our bodyfat)
> 
> View attachment 1944615
> View attachment 1944624
> ...


price? Mirin btw


----------



## qsabathi (Nov 10, 2022)

Lorsss said:


> orbital rims are thick as they should be, but we have to wait one month to see how much of the grafted fat survives. (if you do not grasp a lot about fat grafting, after the procedure a fraction of fat cells are going to die and be absorbed by human body within the first weeks, while the rest of fat cells (70-80%) remains permanently. The survived fat cells are affected by weight gain and weight loss of our body so these cells may shrink or enlarge a little while we change our bodyfat)
> 
> View attachment 1944615
> View attachment 1944624
> ...


Do you know if you can be put to sleep during the procedure? I'd freak out if I had to see what was happening.


----------



## Lorsss (Nov 10, 2022)

Zenturio said:


> price? Mirin btw


602 euros (the extra 2 are taxes)


----------



## Lorsss (Nov 10, 2022)

qsabathi said:


> Do you know if you can be put to sleep during the procedure? I'd freak out if I had to see what was happening.



this clinic does not offer liposuctions with general anesthesia because the presence of an anesthesist doctor would double the price and then 30 minutes of discomfort with cannula inside the belly do not justify general anesthesia which is bad for health


----------



## Zenturio (Nov 10, 2022)

Lorsss said:


> 602 euros (the extra 2 are taxes)


how can it be so cheap


----------



## AlexBrown84 (Nov 10, 2022)

Lorsss said:


> this clinic does not offer liposuctions with general anesthesia because the presence of an anesthesist doctor would double the price and then 30 minutes of discomfort with cannula inside the belly do not justify general anesthesia which is bad for health


@ me if you post your final results


----------



## stressftw (Nov 10, 2022)

Lorsss said:


> yeah, in the worst case one just has to do a second session of fat grafting, and this is still much cheaper and requires less recovery than orbital implants


It's been 2 months now since my periorbital fat grafting, the results are very good, fixed my negative orbital vector and gave me a good under eye support and improved alot UEE although i feel i need more hooding. Im already booked for a retouch in January(4 month gap) since part of the fat on my upper eyelids reabsorbed. Also next time i will add volume on my zygomatic arch since the results were amazing and look very natural, skin quality in the area improved drastically also.

Also it's reported that when you perform retouches of fat grafting in the same area the fat retain WAY more and doesnt reabsorb much like the first time. Avoid losing weight now and be careful with drastic weight gain to avoid fat hypertrophy

The very first 3-5 weeks you will experience a major reabsorption of the fat and after the second month what remained is most likely permanent


----------



## Lorsss (Nov 11, 2022)

zeek said:


> interesting, I would have expected a bit more, but good as it won't be overdone.



by the way today doctor told me that overdoing fat graft is risky in my specific case, because I have very thin skin and too much fat may cause yellow dyscomies or yellow bumps.

Still, thin skin is the leading cause of the severe under eye dark circles that I was born with.
Indeed, as one person has a thin skin layer in his orbitals combined with a thin layer of fat, the two layers are transparent and they become dark due to the color of the underlying orbicularis muscle.

Furthermore doctors found the cause of my negative orbital vector in my orbicularis muscle: this muscle was extremely thin thus making my orbital vector worse.


----------



## AlexBrown84 (Nov 14, 2022)

how is it going


----------



## AlexBrown84 (Nov 14, 2022)

Any questions you can give me to ask my surgeon I’m about to get this done


----------



## AlexBrown84 (Nov 14, 2022)

Corleone said:


> make a thread about it instead of hiding it like the chin-implant.


Was it worth it @Blackgymmax 

Before






After


----------



## LightSkinNoob (Nov 14, 2022)

Ngl this thread has impressed me and now I’m considering opting for fat grafts to my upper and lower eyelid instead of infraorbital implants.

Mind posting photos from the 3/4?


----------



## maxmax901 (Nov 15, 2022)

Lorsss said:


> orbital rims are thick as they should be, but we have to wait one month to see how much of the grafted fat survives. (if you do not grasp a lot about fat grafting, after the procedure a fraction of fat cells are going to die and be absorbed by human body within the first weeks, while the rest of fat cells (70-80%) remains permanently. The survived fat cells are affected by weight gain and weight loss of our body so these cells may shrink or enlarge a little while we change our bodyfat)
> 
> View attachment 1944615
> View attachment 1944624
> ...


I feel like your face is more rounded now 
You had more definition before 
Is it bc of the post surgery swelling ?


----------



## feelgood (Nov 15, 2022)

stressftw said:


> It's been 2 months now since my periorbital fat grafting, the results are very good, fixed my negative orbital vector and gave me a good under eye support and improved alot UEE although i feel i need more hooding. Im already booked for a retouch in January(4 month gap) since part of the fat on my upper eyelids reabsorbed. Also next time i will add volume on my zygomatic arch since the results were amazing and look very natural, skin quality in the area improved drastically also.
> 
> Also it's reported that when you perform retouches of fat grafting in the same area the fat retain WAY more and doesnt reabsorb much like the first time. Avoid losing weight now and be careful with drastic weight gain to avoid fat hypertrophy
> 
> The very first 3-5 weeks you will experience a major reabsorption of the fat and after the second month what remained is most likely permanent


Is fat graft for both upper and lower obital rim optimal for looks? I’m under the assumption that fat in the eye area has close to the same importance as bone support.

I’m interested in getting a fat graft to fix my negative orbital vectors and dark under eyes.
But I haven’t considered an upper orbital rim fat graft until now, how are your results? The under eye is more of an issue for me but I could still use more hooding.


----------



## feelgood (Nov 15, 2022)

maxmax901 said:


> I feel like your face is more rounded now
> You had more definition before
> Is it bc of the post surgery swelling ?


He gained a lot of weight so the fat could be transferred to his eye area. His bf% is way higher then the before he had to bulk up to get this surgery


----------



## maxmax901 (Nov 15, 2022)

feelgood said:


> He gained a lot of weight so the fat could be transferred to his eye area. His bf% is way higher then the before he had to bulk up to get this surgery


I hope so
can the OP confirm ?


----------



## stressftw (Nov 15, 2022)

feelgood said:


> He gained a lot of weight so the fat could be transferred to his eye area. His bf% is way higher then the before he had to bulk up to get this surgery


No, fat cant be "transfered" to anywhere. Once through adipogenesis and angiogenesis the transplanted fat cells stablish their own new blood supply they dont move at all.

In rare cases of sudden extreme weight gain* AFTER* the procedure, Fat hypertrophy can happen on grafted areas leading to a augmentation of the cells in the area thus augmentation in the region around it, but they dont "move" at all. Skin and fat naturally descends downards as aging process kicks in with lack of collagen, but it's not his case.

It takes around one year to know what's the final outcome of a fat grafting procedure since the body can still reabsorb fat for a long-period and the skin "readjust" itself to the new recipient location, swelling take months to complete subside although the majority of results can be seen around 2 ~ 3 month period.


----------



## stressftw (Nov 15, 2022)

feelgood said:


> Is fat graft for both upper and lower obital rim optimal for looks? I’m under the assumption that fat in the eye area has close to the same importance as bone support.
> 
> I’m interested in getting a fat graft to fix my negative orbital vectors and dark under eyes.
> But I haven’t considered an upper orbital rim fat graft until now, how are your results? The under eye is more of an issue for me but I could still use more hooding.




This is a fair comparison 2 months post my first fat grafting, i took one photo prior, so i tried to be precise in the after

Left is after, right is before, i will do another round in january and add more on my upper eyelids and on zygomatic arch

IRL, difference is night and day, in photos the difference is clear also, but probably doesnt look so dramatic, but my hollowing was insane.

My only problem with it for now is that the bruising caused me some hyperpigmentation that will last for months till it fades.


----------



## feelgood (Nov 15, 2022)

stressftw said:


> No, fat cant be "transfered" to anywhere. Once through adipogenesis and angiogenesis the transplanted fat cells stablish their own new blood supply they dont move at all.
> 
> In rare cases of sudden extreme weight gain* AFTER* the procedure, Fat hypertrophy can happen on grafted areas leading to a augmentation of the cells in the area thus augmentation in the region around it, but they dont "move" at all. Skin and fat naturally descends downards as aging process kicks in with lack of collagen, but it's not his case.
> 
> It takes around one year to know what's the final outcome of a fat grafting procedure since the body can still reabsorb fat for a long-period and the skin "readjust" itself to the new recipient location, swelling take months to complete subside although the majority of results can be seen around 2 ~ 3 month period.


By “transfer” I meant transplanted, I know fat cells that survive don’t move or migrate to other places


----------



## stressftw (Nov 15, 2022)

feelgood said:


> By “transfer” I meant transplanted, I know fat cells that survive don’t move or migrate to other places


Sorry for my misinterpretation.

Also, a while ago, i updated a thread where i made my point of view why lack of fat in periorbital area is probably the culprit for many unaesthetic eyes and not bone. I advocate for periorbital fat grafting and although it does carry risks, i think it's probably one of biggest looksmax for those with UEE and hollowing. Almost all men experience this at some point if they are lowbf and past 25.

Maybe you can gather some information you are looking for there.









The "types" of buggy eyes and the underrated extreme importance of periorbital fat


There are two types of "buggy eyes" that are not usually differenciated in this forum In short: Preserving soft tissue around eyes is very important and underrated here. Specially because after your 25's and lowering your body fat to stay lean in most of cases will inevitably lead to...




looksmax.org


----------



## Mr.Proper (Nov 15, 2022)

stressftw said:


> My only problem with it for now is that the bruising caused me some hyperpigmentation that will last for months till it fades.


Wonder if vitamin C serum and caffeine can help it.


----------



## stressftw (Nov 15, 2022)

Mr.Proper said:


> Wonder if vitamin C serum and caffeine can help it.


It probably helps. Im using azelaic acid and vollufiline on the periorbital area 2 times day, is improving but very slow paced.


----------



## AlexBrown84 (Nov 15, 2022)

B


----------



## zeek (Nov 21, 2022)

bump op how do you look @Lorsss


----------



## feelgood (Nov 21, 2022)

stressftw said:


> Sorry for my misinterpretation.
> 
> Also, a while ago, i updated a thread where i made my point of view why lack of fat in periorbital area is probably the culprit for many unaesthetic eyes and not bone. I advocate for periorbital fat grafting and although it does carry risks, i think it's probably one of biggest looksmax for those with UEE and hollowing. Almost all men experience this at some point if they are lowbf and past 25.
> 
> ...


Thank you


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxx (Nov 24, 2022)

stressftw said:


> I advocate for periorbital fat grafting and although it does carry risks


whats risky about it?


----------



## Corleone (Nov 28, 2022)

Lorsss said:


> Here I wanted to report how liposuction involved pain and hurt beyond my expectations.
> In order to obtain donor fat, the two doctors pierced my belly in two points with the cannula and scraped my six-pack to remove all the fat present. The process lasted half an hour and was done without general anesthesia. Local aneshtesia was performed but it did not placate at all the discomfort of having a pierce of iron scraping inside my belly. I mean, this made me wonder how normies can bear this torture and I asked doctos if it happens that someone passes out during the liposuction, they ansewered yes. Luckily for me I was focusing on my cosmetic improvement and I did not think too much about the pain.
> 
> The advange of liposuction is that fat will not grow anymore in that area so I will be able to show off a six-pack not matter bodyfat. Indeed, even if the fat graft fails with grafted fat cells dying out in one month, I will console myself with the fact I spent this money for a "six-pack surgery"


wow you actually went through with it, awesome.

was the ab-contouring liposuction also part of the $600 price tag or did this increase the price of the surgery? mind sharing the name of the doctor in PMs?

are you happy with the results? ready to show before-after pics?


----------



## Lorsss (Nov 29, 2022)

Corleone said:


> wow you actually went through with it, awesome.
> 
> was the ab-contouring liposuction also part of the $600 price tag or did this increase the price of the surgery? mind sharing the name of the doctor in PMs?
> 
> are you happy with the results? ready to show before-after pics?



I can relate to @stressftw, my under eye hollowness was insane and the first fat graft was conservative, so I don't have a dramatically massive orbital rim, but just an average under eye area.

I did not face any side effect. Just minor bruising which laster 10 days. The day after the surgery I was in university and no one of my colleagues noticed the bruising


----------



## stressftw (Nov 29, 2022)

Lorsss said:


> I can relate to @stressftw, my under eye hollowness was insane and the first fat graft was conservative, so I don't have a dramatically massive orbital rim, but just an average under eye area.
> 
> I did not face any side effect. Just minor bruising which laster 10 days. The day after the surgery I was in university and no one of my colleagues noticed the bruising


All of my periorbital area is still dark although is way better and improving each day (upper and lower), yours subsided? I think that the amount of darkness around my eyes might not be related to the fat grafting but chemosis from the canthoplasty bruising that i did in adjunction to the fat grafting.

This is my eyes like 2 days after the procedure. It was way worse and bizarre in the first day, yours was remotely like this?




I legit was looking like someone that was heavily spanked for 1 week. I thought it was mainly from the fat grafting but it seems it was mainly from the cantho. Also, my hips were extremly sore and bruised from the area that fat was extracted.

I also realized from this surgery how severe my eating disorder have become. I was extremly underweight and i didnt knew because i was used to my weight. Doc said he would need to take fat from my hips but that havent nowhere else to take fat for another procedure if needed a retouch. When i stepped up in the balance it was shocking, to the point i could be diagnosed with anorexia nervosa, i was on the same level of Jake Gyllenhaal in Nightcrawler. Im bulking up right now to get to a healthy range level of bodyfat and ill try to get to atleast 12% ~ 13% range before my next fat grafting.

As someone that messed with sub 10% bodyfat, i dont recommend anyone to do this. Hollow cheeks doesnt pay off the obliteration of your periorbital pads and how sick and unhealthy is the look you start to emanate. In addition your body will look weak and fragile. 12% bf is more than enough and healthy for most of us to look optimal.


----------



## materialistic (Nov 29, 2022)

stressftw said:


> All of my periorbital area is still dark although is way better and improving each day (upper and lower), yours subsided? I think that the amount of darkness around my eyes might not be related to the fat grafting but chemosis from the canthoplasty bruising that i did in adjunction to the fat grafting.
> 
> This is my eyes like 2 days after the procedure. It was way worse and bizarre in the first day, yours was remotely like this?
> View attachment 1974328
> ...


Brutal.


----------



## Corleone (Nov 30, 2022)

@StreegeReturn


----------



## zeek (Nov 30, 2022)

How’s it look now? @Lorsss


----------



## Corleone (Nov 30, 2022)

searching for "undereye fat graft" on youtube only shows doctors villainizing the procedure. e.g. this youtube NY-surgeon says that fat graft doesn't work for under-eye because the results supposedly are "inconsistent in volume and shape, and are also prone to form lumps, while 30-70% of grafted fat is lost during healing"

To prove his claims he only shows this one, probably fat 50+ year old woman. without going into the reasons for the lumps. weight-gain? hormonal changes? doesn't say anything.










He also says that Fixing Lumps is complex, and usually takes multiple surgeries aka $$$

Usually I discard the opinions of any doctor that wants to sell you the "just take fillers, bro" approach, because they are often unskilled apes that can't do anything but handle a syringe, but he definitely scared me a little, so I hope OP and @stressftw heal well without any complications.

If it works well for you two I'm booking it right away, I need to fix my subhumanity.


----------



## stressftw (Nov 30, 2022)

Corleone said:


> searching for "undereye fat graft" on youtube only shows doctors villainizing the procedure. e.g. this youtube NY-surgeon says that fat graft doesn't work for under-eye because the results supposedly are "inconsistent in volume and shape, and are also prone to form lumps, while 30-70% of grafted fat is lost during healing"
> 
> To prove his claims he only shows this one, probably fat 50+ year old woman. without going into the reasons for the lumps. weight-gain? hormonal changes? doesn't say anything.
> View attachment 1975042
> ...



90% of DOCS will only push for fillers because it's easier and way more lucrative for them, also, they dont know how to perform fat grafting, it's not a no-brainer like fillers, the doctor need experience. It's like dermatologists pushing acne patients to lasers because they dont know to do other procedures. There are many studies about periorbital fat grafting and the success rate of the procedure is very high.

Fat grafting has indeed many cons and complication potentials, so does fillers, but fat is long-term, fillers arent.

The problem with fillers is that they attract water and very often will cause puffiness under your eyes over time, residual fillers might last up to a decade and migrate under your eyeballs being impossible to dissolve with hyaluronidase, they also can migrate to your midface and bloat you. It's better stay with hollow eyes than do a procedure that you have to re-do every 6 months that will most certainly migrate and will most likely cause pufiness

Fat can indeed cause necrosis, lumps and will reabsorb 30 ~ 70%, thats why in the photo you see me with a giant eyebag of fat, doctors know it will reabsorb, that's why they conservatively put "more" fat











My first fat grafting gave me very good results, idk about the next, things can go wrong i might die or go blind, but it's the only procedure i would give a shot for my eyes, i would never put fillers under my eyes.


----------



## Account717 (Nov 30, 2022)

Lorsss said:


> Yesterday I had a consultation with a local cosmetic doctor to undergo orbital rim fat graft.
> 
> The problem of positive/negative orbital vector, also known as "_under eye support_" or "_lower orbital rim_" is a much discussed topic in PSL. Most of orbital rim information present in PSL comes from articles of dr. Yaremchuck *[1]* and dr. Taban *[2]*
> The topic of orbital rims is referred in normie plastic surgery as "_tear through_" *[3]* or "_under eye hollowness_" and is is often treated with dermal fillers.
> ...


Im just gonna go to taban and get implant for my orbital rim holloweness
Cant take any risk


----------



## Account717 (Nov 30, 2022)

Jacob Hate said:


> Wouldn't getting fat in theory already do that for you


Come on, both of us know that facial fat distribution is not correlated to actually being fat


----------



## Account717 (Nov 30, 2022)

Lorsss said:


> *the surgery will make you look better than the morph because the edited image is not simulating properly a positive orbital vector
> 
> this is a gallery of pictures of mine to give you all the idea of how my hollow orbitals appear. Depending on lighting, tear though could be very visible (low lighting or lighting coming from a side) or completely hidden (direct frontal light). The gallery contains poses and lightings for which tear through and under eye hollowness is the most visible*
> 
> ...


Yeah like thoe other poster said this is your biggest falio. Expecially in bad lighting, it looks bad. You look good otherwise. Just fix this!!! 
I have the same issue but combined with nasolabial folds. 
So its double the old age look


----------



## Account717 (Nov 30, 2022)

LightSkinNoob said:


> Ngl this thread has impressed me and now I’m considering opting for fat grafts to my upper and lower eyelid instead of infraorbital implants.
> 
> Mind posting photos from the 3/4?


Fat grafts to upper eyelid reduces upper eyelid exposure? Overall reducing "bug eye" look? Same with lower eyelids?


----------



## LightSkinNoob (Nov 30, 2022)

Account717 said:


> Fat grafts to upper eyelid reduces upper eyelid exposure? Overall reducing "bug eye" look? Same with lower eyelids?


Yep


----------



## Account717 (Nov 30, 2022)

LightSkinNoob said:


> Yep


How long do those fillers last, like two years? Is there a more permanent solution?
my upper eyelids are horrendously bad.


----------



## LightSkinNoob (Nov 30, 2022)

Account717 said:


> How long do those fillers last, like two years? Is there a more permanent solution?
> my upper eyelids are horrendously bad.


Some fat fillers can last 5-10 years as the eyelid metabolises slowly


----------



## ScramFranklin (Nov 30, 2022)

how does one know if they would benefit aesthetically more from fat grafting for the under eyes, vs an implant?

Or know whether they would benefit best from both?


----------



## Account717 (Nov 30, 2022)

ScramFranklin said:


> how does one know if they would benefit aesthetically more from fat grafting for the under eyes, vs an implant?
> 
> Or know whether they would benefit best from both?


I think they both solve the same thing


----------



## Corleone (Nov 30, 2022)

Account717 said:


> I think they both solve the same thing


Infraorbital implants with a saddle can push your orbital vector upwards which is almost impossible to achieve with fat/filler. + implants are permanent


----------



## stressftw (Nov 30, 2022)

LightSkinNoob said:


> Some fat fillers can last 5-10 years as the eyelid metabolises slowly


There is no metabolic process in fat grafting reabsorption

Fat cells naturally dies all the time and are replaced through cell signaling, with time fat simply loses capacity to replicate themselves after their programmed death thus fat loss naturally happens. When a fat cell dies, it takes around 2 to 3 weeks to a process called phagocytosis to happen where the surrounding cells feast from this dead cell. When you have fat grafting in the same day a large portion of the cells transplanted cant survive and are dead right after, But the debulk process takes around 3 weeks to one month to happen because phagocytosis process takes time. The initial "bulky" volume after a fat transfer procedure is basically dead fat cells that will be eaten. The ones that manage to survive will be there for as long as they can replicate themselves through signaling, like any other fat cell in your body.

HA fillers in other hand are reabsorbed through a metabolic process because your body naturally produces hyaluronidase enzyme that breaks it down in the injected HA area over time, some people and some areas of your skin produces way less of this enzyme thus sometimes it can take years to your body metabolizes it


----------



## ScramFranklin (Nov 30, 2022)

Corleone said:


> Infraorbital implants with a saddle can push your orbital vector upwards which is almost impossible to achieve with fat/filler. + implants are permanent


Can you get fat implanted over top an infraorbital implant?


----------



## Corleone (Dec 1, 2022)

ScramFranklin said:


> Can you get fat implanted over top an infraorbital implant?


yes. The fat is injected above the muscle, the implant beneath it on the bone.


stressftw said:


> There is no metabolic process in fat grafting reabsorption
> 
> Fat cells naturally dies all the time and are replaced through cell signaling, with time fat simply loses capacity to replicate themselves after their programmed death thus fat loss naturally happens. When a fat cell dies, it takes around 2 to 3 weeks to a process called phagocytosis to happen where the surrounding cells feast from this dead cell. When you have fat grafting in the same day a large portion of the cells transplanted cant survive and are dead right after, But the debulk process takes around 3 weeks to one month to happen because phagocytosis process takes time. The initial "bulky" volume after a fat transfer procedure is basically dead fat cells that will be eaten. The ones that manage to survive will be there for as long as they can replicate themselves through signaling, like any other fat cell in your body.
> 
> HA fillers in other hand are reabsorbed through a metabolic process because your body naturally produces hyaluronidase enzyme that breaks it down in the injected HA area over time, some people and some areas of your skin produces way less of this enzyme thus sometimes it can take years to your body metabolizes it


Mirin your IQ, I am booking my consultation. Thank you for providing so much information.


----------



## zeek (Dec 10, 2022)

@Lorsss please update us on your progress


----------



## Lorsss (Dec 11, 2022)

zeek said:


> @Lorsss please update us on your progress


before the surgery, I looked at myself in the mirror gym and looked like this









now I look like this


----------



## Lorsss (Dec 11, 2022)

zeek said:


> @Lorsss please update us on your progress


moreover two members of .org saw me after the surgery in real life and said that the results are great


----------



## Corleone (Dec 11, 2022)

Lorsss said:


> moreover two members of .org saw me after the surgery in real life and said that the results are great


definitely fixed most of the hollowness, good result imo. Didn't do much against the discoloring in bad lighting, did it? especially in the last picture. Do you think that could be due to some leftover bruising? Are you happy with the results?


----------



## Lorsss (Dec 11, 2022)

Corleone said:


> definitely fixed most of the hollowness, good result imo. Didn't do much against the discoloring in bad lighting, did it? especially in the last picture. Do you think that could be due to some leftover bruising? Are you happy with the results?



Yes, the hollowness was completely fixed, especially in the inner orbital rim where the surgeons were more generous with the injections






There is still some hollowness in the outer orbital rim because in that part the surgeons were more conservative with the injections.

As regards the violet/blue discoloring, it improved partially after the surgery

As I explained, the reason of the discoloring is a combination of thin skin layer and thin fat pad in the orbital rim, which make the dark color of orbicularis muscle visible. Doctors can improve the condition of discoloring as they graft fat in the pad.


----------



## Corleone (Dec 11, 2022)

Lorsss said:


> Doctors can improve the condition of discoloring as they graft fat in the pad.


so you'd have to go in for a second fat graft to further improve the coloring?


----------



## Euclidious (Dec 12, 2022)

Lorsss said:


> Yes, the hollowness was completely fixed, especially in the inner orbital rim where the surgeons were more generous with the injections
> 
> View attachment 1991826
> 
> ...


What were the results on your stomach area? How does it look? Are your abs more defined?


----------



## TrestIsBest (Dec 12, 2022)

Lorsss said:


> in USA the average net salary is 60k (*source**)*
> in Italy the average net salary is 18k (*source*)
> 
> If the 600 euros for italy and 2000 euros for USA were correct as average price and if and average net salaries are correct, then italians and amerians have the same purchasing power on fat grafts


Didnt know Italy was a third world country until now


----------



## EnjoyerOf Water (Dec 12, 2022)

I'd like to see how you do on this bro. The results will not go to shit if one loses weight up to 9-13% bf right?


----------



## Lorsss (Dec 12, 2022)

EnjoyerOf Water said:


> I'd like to see how you do on this bro. The results will not go to shit if one loses weight up to 9-13% bf right?


a friend of mine underwent orbital fat grafting while being obese, then he lost weight and, against hi expectations, the orbital rims did not change at all and remained full


----------



## Lorsss (Dec 12, 2022)

Euclidious said:


> What were the results on your stomach area? How does it look? Are your abs more defined?



The days after liposuction I had zero bruises and doctor told me surprised: <<are you a highlander or what?>>









I am probably 22-25% bodyfat right now.
I expected a full defined abdomen after liposuction, however some new fat tissie regenerated (maybe because I continued the high calorie diet) therefore now my abs appear as if I were around 18-20% bodyfat


----------



## Euclidious (Dec 12, 2022)

Lorsss said:


> The days after liposuction I had zero bruises and doctor told me surprised: <<are you a highlander or what?>>
> 
> View attachment 1993853
> View attachment 1993864
> ...


Tbh I'd be surprised if the fat transfer had a massive effect on the stomach area, because surely they didn't need _that_ much fat from the stomach area just to fill the eye area, a relatively small area, right?

Anyway, you really should try cutting and really going for the full six pack, since it should be more attainable now, right?


----------



## Chadpreetmaybe (Dec 12, 2022)

Great results


----------



## Lorsss (Dec 13, 2022)

Euclidious said:


> Tbh I'd be surprised if the fat transfer had a massive effect on the stomach area, because surely they didn't need _that_ much fat from the stomach area just to fill the eye area, a relatively small area, right?
> 
> Anyway, you really should try cutting and really going for the full six pack, since it should be more attainable now, right?



doctors spent 20 minutes in sucking off all the fat in the stomach area, they scraped the barrel to take all the fat they could from two cannulla accesses. At the end they filtered 5ml of top quality fat from all my abdomen.


Euclidious said:


> Anyway, you really should try cutting and really going for the full six pack, since it should be more attainable now, right?


yes, getting a top tier full pack will be easily atteniable, however i cannot cut my weight because in the two months after the surgery the grafted fat in orbitals is still healing therefore a weight loss could potentially harm the grafted fat


----------



## TrestIsBest (Dec 13, 2022)

@Lorsss You said something about fat from the hips being not as high quality. Why is that? I have very shit fat distribution and getting rid of some fat cells in my hips could potentially help a lot


----------



## Lorsss (Dec 13, 2022)

TrestIsBest said:


> @Lorsss You said something about fat from the hips being not as high quality. Why is that? I have very shit fat distribution and getting rid of some fat cells in my hips could help a lot


a doctor may tell you that fat in abdomen is the best, love handle fat is the second choice and other good parts include upper gluetus.

These doctors say this on anedoctal evidence while some studies on pigs claim that grafted fat has the same chances of surviving regardless where is the donor area *[1]*


----------



## stressftw (Dec 15, 2022)

@Lorsss Other thing to consider is that now we are more susceptible to fat hypertrophy on transplanted areas, that's likely to happen to some extent if we gain much weight

Im having to bulk right now as im very underweight and ill report if any hardcore hypertrophy happen

case report of how fat grafting hypertrophy works https://discovery.ucl.ac.uk/id/eprint/10102939/3/Jeon_REF.pdf


----------



## Corleone (Dec 15, 2022)

stressftw said:


> @Lorsss Other thing to consider is that now we are more susceptible to fat hypertrophy on transplanted areas, that's likely to happen to some extent if we gain much weight
> 
> Im having to bulk right now as im very underweight and ill report if any hardcore hypertrophy happen
> 
> case report of how fat grafting hypertrophy works https://discovery.ucl.ac.uk/id/eprint/10102939/3/Jeon_REF.pdf


tag me if you post any updates.
that's an extreme outlier though, isn't it? this seems like such an excessive amount of fat injected


----------



## Lorsss (Dec 15, 2022)

stressftw said:


> @Lorsss now we are more susceptible to fat hypertrophy on transplanted areas, that's likely to happen to some extent if we gain much weight



I underwent fat grafting at 22-25% bodyfat, because I was forced to grow donor fat cells in abdomen. No way I will ever be su much fat again. Being above 20% means you lack willpower and eat trash food everyday.

Ir order to gain that fat I used to eat 600 grams of pasta everyday, 1 liter of whole milk, 100 grams of sausage or cheese, 100 grams of legumen.


----------



## Lorsss (Dec 15, 2022)

Corleone said:


> tag me if you post any updates.
> that's an extreme outlier though, isn't it? this seems like such an excessive amount of fat injected
> View attachment 1998321


doctors of this study had to fix this kind of deformation


----------



## Corleone (Dec 15, 2022)

Lorsss said:


> doctors of this study had to fix this kind of deformation


think the worst you can expect would be something like this, which was also caused by very high fat-gain


----------



## stressftw (Dec 15, 2022)

Corleone said:


> tag me if you post any updates.
> that's an extreme outlier though, isn't it? this seems like such an excessive amount of fat injected
> View attachment 1998321


Yes, she was a total outlier. She did 7 procedures and she suffered from Romber Syndrome, not only her fat pads on one side of her fat melted, but muscles and bone. The docs had a hard time with her, they had to recreate width trying to mantain some definition. After her 4th round of fat grafting it was looking optimal.

But the thing is, the areas where fat is extracted are much more sensitive to weight gain, (hips, abdomen) so in a weight gain situation they will grow more than everywhere else, and she gained like 10 kg which is ALOT and enough to hip and abdominal fat to expand, but in her face


----------



## stressftw (Dec 15, 2022)

Corleone said:


> think the worst you can expect would be something like this, which was also caused by very high fat-gain
> View attachment 1998328


I would say that, despite very severe sides like blindness, aesthetically speaking, necrosis is the worst because will leave you with permanent and severe scarring. Those hard lumps are pretty fucked up too.


----------



## maxmax901 (Dec 24, 2022)

Lorsss said:


> before the surgery, I looked at myself in the mirror gym and looked like this
> 
> View attachment 1991796
> View attachment 1991802
> ...


Is it the mirror distortion or you look fatter now than before ?

Also do you recommend now ?


----------



## Giant Haystacks (Jan 6, 2023)

Lorsss said:


> before the surgery, I looked at myself in the mirror gym and looked like this
> 
> View attachment 1991796
> View attachment 1991802
> ...


Thanks for posting op, I will be getting mine done shortly out of inspo of your results! very based and under rated... sleepless nights have fucked me up!


----------



## Corleone (Jan 6, 2023)

Had a first consultation with a surgeon about this procedure, and he strongly advised against under-eye fat transfer, saying that he'd have to harvest a large amount of fat, as 70% of it would die after transplanting and that he feared the risk of bumps forming in the area.

He offered me hyaluronic acid fillers instead, which I rejected.

What should I do now? search a new surgeon? Seems like most aren't willing to perform this surgery, as they see fillers as an easy, low risk cash-grab subscription that forces you to come back every 6months to get your refill.


----------



## valhalar (Jan 6, 2023)

Corleone said:


> Had a first consultation with a surgeon about this procedure, and he strongly advised against under-eye fat transfer, saying that he'd have to harvest a large amount of fat, as 70% of it would die after transplanting and that he feared the risk of bumps forming in the area.
> 
> He offered me hyaluronic acid fillers instead, which I rejected.
> 
> What should I do now? search a new surgeon? Seems like most aren't willing to perform this surgery, as they see fillers as an easy, low risk cash-grab subscription that forces you to come back every 6months to get your refill.


Go to Italy


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxx (Jan 6, 2023)

stressftw said:


> , things can go wrong i might die or go blind, but it's the only procedure i would give a shot for my eyes, i would never put fillers under my eyes.


srs?


----------



## Corleone (Jan 6, 2023)

valhalar said:


> Go to Italy


@Lorsss needs to hit me up with his surgeon's @


xxxxxxxxxxxxxx said:


> srs?


bs. you have a higher risk to go blind from badly injected fillers, especially as you have to come in every 6 months repeating the procedure to further increase your total risk.


----------



## darkking (Jan 6, 2023)

Corleone said:


> Had a first consultation with a surgeon about this procedure, and he strongly advised against under-eye fat transfer, saying that he'd have to harvest a large amount of fat, as 70% of it would die after transplanting and that he feared the risk of bumps forming in the area.
> 
> He offered me hyaluronic acid fillers instead, which I rejected.
> 
> What should I do now? search a new surgeon? Seems like most aren't willing to perform this surgery, as they see fillers as an easy, low risk cash-grab subscription that forces you to come back every 6months to get your refill.


For what I understand the guy who opened this thread did a lipofilling. My surgeon adviced me to do this when i did cantoplasty to get more support, it can fix zygos and this problem under the eye, it's like a filler but with fat and the result is permanent. In italy it costs about 2000 euros.


----------



## VenatorLuparius (Jan 6, 2023)

Corleone said:


> Had a first consultation with a surgeon about this procedure, and he strongly advised against under-eye fat transfer, saying that he'd have to harvest a large amount of fat, as 70% of it would die after transplanting and that he feared the risk of bumps forming in the area.
> 
> He offered me hyaluronic acid fillers instead, which I rejected.
> 
> What should I do now? search a new surgeon? Seems like most aren't willing to perform this surgery, as they see fillers as an easy, low risk cash-grab subscription that forces you to come back every 6months to get your refill.


This surgeon is a con-artist. Had the same experience with a fat jew surgeon trying to sell me fillers before considering surgery, I immediately rejected his offer. He was trying to milk as much money as possible from me. Fuck him.

I discovered another reputed surgeon who has been practicing under eyes fat grafts for 20 years now and he advocates that right now this procedure is very secure and very few accidents happen.


----------

